# Song Outside After Her Groom



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

My Song is 22 months old and is looking like a big girl now. I gave her a full groom on Monday then brought her outside for some pics. She was tickled to go outside with mom without the other poodles and have some play time. Song is a refined girl at 22 3/4" square and weighs 38.8 lbs.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness those are the most beautiful photos!!


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

She's strikingly beautiful out in the snow!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi, *spoospirit*! It's such a treat to see your glorious photos of stunning Song!! She's grown up so fast, and so well. That first photo is spellbinding.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

"Oh c'mon mom... where's that mud that's so much fun to play in?"  lol


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

The pictures are superb as usual......but then again, considering the subject they had to be beautiful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just beautiful! My fave is the one with the stick.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Forgot to mention, my favorite is the one with the wisp of hair over her eyes.....very sexy!!!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

*Pretty*

Such fun in the snow!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Song is absolutely beautiful! Such a Pretty Lady!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Divine Miss Song!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If a dog could be called 'sexy' Song is just that! Picture #2!!!!!
What a gorgeous girl! Centerfold worthy!!LOL!!!


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

Song is lovely!!!!!! i love white poodles! i dont think id ever get one tho im worried about stains. she is sooo white love it!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

My goodness, she looks like my dream poodle. Thank you so much for sharing that beautiful picture. If she were mine, I'd blown up the first and the last picture and put them in my living room. Thank you again for sharing.

I can't wait to have my own icy white poodle princess prancing around my house.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

_Deb, SONG is truly living up to her name !_

_What an inspirational, elegant lady ... just BEAUTIFUL ! _


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

What spectacular pictures! Song is out of this world gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

SHe is gorgeous. Those photos are amazing. I'd never think a white dog in the snow could come out so well. Beautiful!


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous! I think my favorite is the one of just her eyes. There's so much you can see in the eyes of dog-right to their heart and soul. Thanks for posting such beautiful pictures.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Song just gets more and more beautiful!!!!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Poetry in motion.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, you are good and she is beautiful !


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you everyone! She is the joy of my life!! :love2:_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*spoospirit*: I showed my youngest granddaughter your photos of Song. She said, "I want her!" I have always gotten that child whatever she wants. What the heck do I do now?! Bless her heart, she sure has an eye for beauty, doesn't she?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> *spoospirit*: I showed my youngest granddaughter your photos of Song. She said, "I want her!" I have always gotten that child whatever she wants. What the heck do I do now?! Bless her heart, she sure has an eye for beauty, doesn't she?


  I don't quite know what to say! Bless her heart as you said. I think she may have to be satisfied with pretty photos.. :beauty: But, she sure does have a good eye for nice things. Please thank her for me.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Please pardon me for my ignorance, but.... I have to ask, are you a professional photographer? Those were awesome pictures... I don't know if there is such, but if there is a specific magazine on poodles, those would be snatched up super fast.  She is a super model!


----------



## samaraveda (Feb 25, 2013)

*wow!*

She's the epitomy of Poodle Beauty!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

wow! what stunning photos :love2::love2:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is hard to pick a favorite but I too love the 2nd close up of her face with the wispy hair. She has a face like Garbo, timeless, elegant and utterly beautiful. She must be your muse as your photos are inspired.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Please pardon me for my ignorance, but.... I have to ask, are you a professional photographer? Those were awesome pictures... I don't know if there is such, but if there is a specific magazine on poodles, those would be snatched up super fast.  She is a super model!


_Sweetheartsrodeo, I am a professional photographer. I went to school for photography five years ago, but it has always been a passion of mine. My dogs are what I love to photograph most! Thank you for the compliment. 
_


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

You are so talented! I don't even have words to express how amazing your pictures are!


----------

